# Baby It's Cold Outside!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

deck thermometer says 9, the internet says







3


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

This morning we are at -22F with -50F wind chills (oops, I forgot they now call it "feels like temperature"). Sound like a few more hot totties are required.








Not going to camping for a while.
bbwb


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

37° here - and looks like in 30's most of the week - todays forecast is rain to snow. Would love to have a White Christmas!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bbwb said:


> This morning we are at -22F with -50F wind chills (oops, I forgot they now call it "feels like temperature"). Sound like a few more hot totties are required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

11 degrees F at 6:30am here in Molalla. This is very cold for the Willamette Valley. j


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

17 deg here in MI this morning. I forgot to plug in the block heater when I woke up, so it took 15 minutes of driving before I had heat in the cabin.









Even the seats took some time to warm with the heaters on.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

44 degrees here in L.A. this morning. We are thrust into the bowels of winter







I don't know if I can go on.......but I will try.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

16 degrees here in the Puget Sound area. That is rare. However if it would just stay cold and get no more snow, I would be okay. I just hate the snow, thaw, freeze, ice--YUK!!! It just means ice skating rink roads.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> 17 deg here in MI this morning. I forgot to plug in the block heater when I woke up, so it took 15 minutes of driving before I had heat in the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So my F-350 has that "quick heater" thing-a-ma-jig. I wonder how much it really helps? Do you have this in yours?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 17 deg here in MI this morning. I forgot to plug in the block heater when I woke up, so it took 15 minutes of driving before I had heat in the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So my F-350 has that "quick heater" *thing-a-ma-jig.* I wonder how much it really helps? Do you have this in yours?
[/quote]

Now theres a technical term......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> 17 deg here in MI this morning. I forgot to plug in the block heater when I woke up, so it took 15 minutes of driving before I had heat in the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So my F-350 has that "quick heater" *thing-a-ma-jig.* I wonder how much it really helps? Do you have this in yours?
[/quote]

Now theres a technical term......








[/quote]

Pretty impressive eh? I didn't even have to go look that up...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd say...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 17 deg here in MI this morning. I forgot to plug in the block heater when I woke up, so it took 15 minutes of driving before I had heat in the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So my F-350 has that "quick heater" thing-a-ma-jig. I wonder how much it really helps? Do you have this in yours?
[/quote]
Yes, I do. It seems to mainly be for defrosting the window. I had heard that without it, the window could take over 20 minutes to clear on a cold start.








Diesel's are just too efficient... not enough waste heat to provide for our comfort.

Incidentally, I got the grill cover too and it has been on since mind November. That helps on warm-up too.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I was going to comment on how much of a shame it is that no one from our neck of the woods has posted our temperatures. We actually hit 80 this afternoon....I guess I am the only one reporting southern temps because everyone else down here is camping.......sorry folks, I had to do it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jcat67 said:


> I was going to comment on how much of a shame it is that no one from our neck of the woods has posted our temperatures. We actually hit 80 this afternoon....I guess I am the only one reporting southern temps because everyone else down here is camping.......sorry folks, I had to do it.


There WILL be paybacks for that comment!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> I was going to comment on how much of a shame it is that no one from our neck of the woods has posted our temperatures. We actually hit 80 this afternoon....I guess I am the only one reporting southern temps because everyone else down here is camping.......sorry folks, I had to do it.


80° - thats great!... Send some of that this way!!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*We are at about 52 but I could swear my toes are saying about 47 degrees







. Got the house heater at 69 and maybe we'll throw a couple of logs in the fireplace tonight?








Y'all need to do some cuddling tonight except Florida guy..lol







*


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

It's warmed up here from 16 to 22 now. As a California native, I'll never understand how it can get warmer when the sun goes down....... gets warmer when it gets cloudy and colder when it's a clear day.....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

14 degrees right now







I've been VERY glad the Avalanche has heated seats the last couple days.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

17 here. In next couple of nights it'll spose to hit 5 below. The other morning I was driving to next down to see friend in hospital and the radio said it was 2 with wind chill. Rally In Hawaii anyone?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> 17 here. In next couple of nights it'll spose to hit 5 below. The other morning I was driving to next down to see friend in hospital and the radio said it was 2 with wind chill. Rally In Hawaii anyone?


Yea...but its a dry 2.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> 14 degrees right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's only fitting you drive an "Avalanche" in the winter


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 17 here. In next couple of nights it'll spose to hit 5 below. The other morning I was driving to next down to see friend in hospital and the radio said it was 2 with wind chill. Rally In Hawaii anyone?


Yea...but its a dry 2.








[/quote]

well, yes, I guess the snow sitting out there is dry! they are saying snow again tonight. The forecast around here isn't always accurate, so we'll see. I hope it does and the schools close cuz the kids around here don't get snow often and they deserve it! Kids will go outside and play and get exercise and not stay inside and play video games? It could happen ya know.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Still snowing here....Yea!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> I was going to comment on how much of a shame it is that no one from our neck of the woods has posted our temperatures. We actually hit 80 this afternoon....I guess I am the only one reporting southern temps because everyone else down here is camping.......sorry folks, I had to do it.


There's always one in the bunch!......

2-4" forcasted today with a little sprinkling of ice at the tail end. Just a bit of salt in the wound for the North East.....

but we have power, heat etc....so things aren't as bad as they could be. Still a lot of people in the dark though.

Is it camping season yet? com'on spring!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> 17 here. In next couple of nights it'll spose to hit 5 below. The other morning I was driving to next down to see friend in hospital and the radio said it was 2 with wind chill. Rally In Hawaii anyone?


Yea...but its a dry 2.








[/quote]

well, yes, I guess the snow sitting out there is dry! they are saying snow again tonight. The forecast around here isn't always accurate, so we'll see. I hope it does and the schools close cuz the kids around here don't get snow often and they deserve it! Kids will go outside and play and get exercise and not stay inside and play video games? It could happen ya know.
[/quote]
Those puppies can help keep your feet warm


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Temperature in Holtwood:


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

psychodad said:


> 17 here. In next couple of nights it'll spose to hit 5 below. The other morning I was driving to next down to see friend in hospital and the radio said it was 2 with wind chill. Rally In Hawaii anyone?


Yea...but its a dry 2.








[/quote]

well, yes, I guess the snow sitting out there is dry! they are saying snow again tonight. The forecast around here isn't always accurate, so we'll see. I hope it does and the schools close cuz the kids around here don't get snow often and they deserve it! Kids will go outside and play and get exercise and not stay inside and play video games? It could happen ya know.
[/quote]
Those puppies can help keep your feet warm
[/quote]
IF they ever left the lap or their heated bed! SPOILED


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> IF they ever left the lap or their heated bed! SPOILED


OK....now I've heard of everything. A heated dog bed?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Dox for real a heated dog bed?!?!?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yep! heated doggie beds! the downstairs ones have the heat pad under them and blankets in them. Doxies like to burrow so they go under the blankies and lay on the nice warm bed. Upstairs beds have the electric throw blankets in their beds,they LOVE them. The will come out of their beds all toasty and when they are cold they go right back to them. My house isn't kept real warm as I am too warm all the time so the dogs are always cold this time of year and shivering so if they can't warm on your lap,they go to their beds!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> yep! heated doggie beds! the downstairs ones have the heat pad under them and blankets in them. Doxies like to burrow so they go under the blankies and lay on the nice warm bed. Upstairs beds have the electric throw blankets in their beds,they LOVE them. The will come out of their beds all toasty and when they are cold they go right back to them. My house isn't kept real warm as I am too warm all the time so the dogs are always cold this time of year and shivering so if they can't warm on your lap,they go to their beds!


So, they aren't really "heated dog beds"...they are dog beds with a heating pad...right?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> yep! heated doggie beds! the downstairs ones have the heat pad under them and blankets in them. Doxies like to burrow so they go under the blankies and lay on the nice warm bed. Upstairs beds have the electric throw blankets in their beds,they LOVE them. The will come out of their beds all toasty and when they are cold they go right back to them. My house isn't kept real warm as I am too warm all the time so the dogs are always cold this time of year and shivering so if they can't warm on your lap,they go to their beds!


So, they aren't really "heated dog beds"...they are dog beds with a heating pad...right?
[/quote]
Jim, I believe that is the case...in this case. But there are dog beds with heating coils right in them. There are also beds made out of a material that absorbs some of the body heat and then releases it back out to keep those arthritic bodies comfortable. I've considered getting one of these ... fo ME!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It was -17 monday morning. It took me till noon to get my semi started. We ended up using a jet heater to heat the 10 gallons of oil thru the fender well with the tire turned all the way to one side.

Went to Arkansas and back.. Oklahoma was almost all freezing rain, fog and snow and very cold.. Okie doesnt have many snow/sand trucks.. The roads get icey and they just stay that way.. Amazing.

It was nice seeing the sun poke thru coming accross the okie panhandle this afternoon.. Doing another trip back to Arkanasas and back in the morn.

Another snow storm is approching, but I should be back by the time it gets here.

Wouldnt be xmas without snow.. The way we're going, we should have plenty!









Stay warm all!

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> yep! heated doggie beds! the downstairs ones have the heat pad under them and blankets in them. Doxies like to burrow so they go under the blankies and lay on the nice warm bed. Upstairs beds have the electric throw blankets in their beds,they LOVE them. The will come out of their beds all toasty and when they are cold they go right back to them. My house isn't kept real warm as I am too warm all the time so the dogs are always cold this time of year and shivering so if they can't warm on your lap,they go to their beds!


So, they aren't really "heated dog beds"...they are dog beds with a heating pad...right?
[/quote]
Jim, I believe that is the case...in this case. But there are dog beds with heating coils right in them. There are also beds made out of a material that absorbs some of the body heat and then releases it back out to keep those arthritic bodies comfortable. I've considered getting one of these ... fo ME!
[/quote]

yes, all kinds of options to choose from. The beds downstairs have the doggie heat pad from Petsmart under them so the spot they lay on is always warm when they climb in. Some beds you put the pad in bed, I found the dogs got too warm , so I put them under. The downstairs is cement under the carpets so the heated pads really help. Upstairs they have the heated throws ( people kind) in their doggie beds and they burrow under them. However, pet websites show heated throws for doggies. I wanted the kind that didn't turn off after a few hours so I have the people throws for them upstairs. For outside dogs there are heat pad made for outside like in kennels. 
I haven't seen the beds with the heated coils like Judi mentioned..hmmm...the dogs haven't seen Santa yet to ask for what they want


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> yep! heated doggie beds! the downstairs ones have the heat pad under them and blankets in them. Doxies like to burrow so they go under the blankies and lay on the nice warm bed. Upstairs beds have the electric throw blankets in their beds,they LOVE them. The will come out of their beds all toasty and when they are cold they go right back to them. My house isn't kept real warm as I am too warm all the time so the dogs are always cold this time of year and shivering so if they can't warm on your lap,they go to their beds!


So, they aren't really "heated dog beds"...they are dog beds with a heating pad...right?
[/quote]
Jim, I believe that is the case...in this case. But there are dog beds with heating coils right in them. There are also beds made out of a material that absorbs some of the body heat and then releases it back out to keep those arthritic bodies comfortable. I've considered getting one of these ... fo ME!
[/quote]

yes, all kinds of options to choose from. The beds downstairs have the doggie heat pad from Petsmart under them so the spot they lay on is always warm when they climb in. Some beds you put the pad in bed, I found the dogs got too warm , so I put them under. The downstairs is cement under the carpets so the heated pads really help. Upstairs they have the heated throws ( people kind) in their doggie beds and they burrow under them. However, pet websites show heated throws for doggies. I wanted the kind that didn't turn off after a few hours so I have the people throws for them upstairs. For outside dogs there are heat pad made for outside like in kennels. 
I haven't seen the beds with the heated coils like Judi mentioned..hmmm...the dogs haven't seen Santa yet to ask for what they want








[/quote]

I know Bruno needs something - not sure if its going to be a regular or heated. He has been making himself comfy on our couch. That stopped, but, still he is saying "I need a bed!" BTW Doxie, you can always have cricket and penny call talk2santa.org and ask for one!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> yes, all kinds of options to choose from. The beds downstairs have the doggie heat pad from Petsmart under them so the spot they lay on is always warm when they climb in. Some beds you put the pad in bed, I found the dogs got too warm , so I put them under. The downstairs is cement under the carpets so the heated pads really help. Upstairs they have the heated throws ( people kind) in their doggie beds and they burrow under them. However, pet websites show heated throws for doggies. I wanted the kind that didn't turn off after a few hours so I have the people throws for them upstairs. For outside dogs there are heat pad made for outside like in kennels.
> I haven't seen the beds with the heated coils like Judi mentioned..hmmm...the dogs haven't seen Santa yet to ask for what they want


I just toss a big blanket over Zul (our lab for those of you that don't know) and he doesn't move unil 7:30am.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Katie (or beagle) IS our heater in bed. She was never invited, but as a puppy decided that lying between our feet under the covers was HER sleeping spot.








There's no way we can convince her otherwise.... Something about Beagle stubborness...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Katie (or beagle) IS our heater in bed. She was never invited, but as a puppy decided that lying between our feet under the covers was HER sleeping spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the BED...DW would _never_ go for that...plus Bruno is too BIG


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Katie (or beagle) IS our heater in bed. She was never invited, but as a puppy decided that lying between our feet under the covers was HER sleeping spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dog on the floor...2 cats on the bed. One basically sleeps on my DW's head.


----------

